# Critique 2 yr. old Halter filly



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

She's beautiful! Her neck and head look a little small, but that's probably the angle at which the shot was taken.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Very posty behind (this is classic halter breeding) and a bit steep through the croup. She is light boned and has small feet, and they probably won't catch up with her top half. Her neck looks to be a good length, and I like her back, looks short and strong. It's a little hard to see her shoulder because she is turned and that causes some shadows on her shoulder, but she looks to have a good shoulder.

All in all, I would worry about future soundness because of her feet, being light on bone, and being that posty behind. What are your plans for her? If she's just going to show halter she should be fine. But I would worry about doing hard riding with her.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Can't tell if her neck is long or short by the picture. 

Back legs are post-legged and sickle-hocked. 

Back is long for her body, although somewhat hard to judge because I can't see the length of her neck. 

Pasterns appear steep.

Feet are really tiny.

I do like the roundness of her hindquarters, and the angle of her shoulder. Definately has that refined "halter head".


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is better than a lot of halter horses.. in that I think she might actually be rideable. However, she shows what is wrong with Quarterhorses that are halter bred. She has a wonderful body. She has a nice shoulder. She probably has a lovely neck and a baby doll head....

The issues are with the legs. Light boned, small hooves, posty over straight hind legs, small round hocks and under muscled gaskins. With her big body on those legs any real Quarterhorse work.. like sorting cattle or cutting.. she will break down.


----------



## Cori Moss (Mar 17, 2014)

*Owner response to 2 yr. old halter filly critique*

I agree with all of you.......I've been out of horses for over 20yrs. Used to breed and ride Pitzer Watch Joe horses, and did well in halter AND pleasure. NOW, I'm learning how specialized the QH breed has become. This 2 yr. old will be shown at performance halter later and hopefully will be competitive in pleasure, as several of her siblings have been. "Pretty is as pretty does."

For trails and heavy work I ride a stocky, heavy boned foundation, Pitzer bred mare, but she's only about 14.1hh, too small for halter competition, but better for an old woman to mount and ride. 

Long ago, one QH was expected to do it all AND THEY DID!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I see no purpose to breeding unsound animals.. be it dogs or horses.. and that means both temperament AND physical ability. 

I do not understand show dogs that cannot work at the job they were bred for. I do not understand horses bred that cannot work either. Unfair to the animals. 

If all people want is pretty they still have Breyer Horse shows do they not?????


----------



## Cori Moss (Mar 17, 2014)

*Halter filly*

This is what the AQHA shows have developed. Few of the winning Western Plesure horses with tall delicate frames would stay sound for roping, barrels, etc. There are now specific blood-lines with different conformation for each event. I don't agree with this either, but one can simply complain about change or go with the flow and compete in AQHA.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cori Moss said:


> I don't agree with this either, but one can simply complain about change or go with the flow and compete in AQHA.


I am one who makes a fuss when something is _not right. _

I sure hope the AQHA changes its ways because I don't like what its become. 

But that's a rant for another thread. :wink:


----------



## Cori Moss (Mar 17, 2014)

At 3 yrs. old...this gal is developing into a fantastic Western Pleasure ride with a jog to die for. Plan for our young Grandson to eventually show her in youth AQHA....so many said, 'You'll be sorry...halter-bred horses don't ride". Doesn't apply to this one! Will post a video soon of her jog after her 1st 3 weeks of riding.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Can't tell if her neck is long or short by the picture.
> 
> Back legs are post-legged and sickle-hocked.
> 
> ...


Not possible to be both post legged & sickle hocked as they are complete opposite faults.


----------

